

Got Ice? The Physics of Chilling Your Beer - spottiness
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2011/07/how-much-ice-do-you-need-for-your-drinks/

======
ChaseB
My uncle built a really cool beer chilling device. I posted it about a year
ago.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1634090>

~~~
revorad
That is one seriously cool hack. Do you have a video of it in action? Did you
sell any?

~~~
ChaseB
No video. I guess I could put one on YouTube.

Haven't sold any. Sent out a catalogue sheet to all the big box stores and any
that were seriously interested wanted to see a sample. Factories quoted me
30-45K just to start. It's definitely on the back-burner, though.

------
mahrain
Another question: if the beers in the fridge are running out and you have to
"restock" with room-temperature ones
(<http://www.homestarrunner.com/sbemail39.html>), how long does it take a 4*C
fridge to get them down to that temperature? And how long for the freezer to
do the same thing?

------
kragen
This probably ought to include the heat lost through the walls of the cooler,
which is the big ice melter for outdoor picnics. (After all, you can put the
beer in the fridge before you go out.) I did some of these calculations at
[http://lists.canonical.org/pipermail/kragen-
tol/2007-Decembe...](http://lists.canonical.org/pipermail/kragen-
tol/2007-December/000876.html) with a somewhat larger cooler in mind.

------
furyg3
The first comment on wired has a very good tip:

For best cooling you want to use a mix of Ice and cold water, with a ton of
salt. This lets the water temp drop below freezing, and makes better contact
with the cans/bottles, transferring heat away from them faster.

It makes a pretty big difference, especially when you've got a bunch of warm
beer / wine and want to get it to a drinkable temperature as fast as possible.

------
darrennix
I looking for suggestions on how to get a can of dr pepper down to the
temperature where it just starts to get slushy but not freeze and then stay
there. My current approach is to stick it in a bucket filled with ice and salt
wAter, stick that in the freezer for 20 mins, then enjoy. :)

------
jechen
I enjoyed reading the comments pointing out numerous flaws and errors in the
article. :) Happy 4th of July!

------
rwmj
The title should be "Got Beer?" because that photo doesn't have any real beer
in it ...

------
viggity
Talk about partying on July 4th. List all temperatures in celsius. ಠ_ಠ

